# A four hands piano composition



## Alb (May 12, 2011)

Hi there,

I've made a four hands piano composition and I would like you to tell me what you think about it. 

It's here : 




Thanks

Alban


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Alb said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've made a four hands piano composition and I would like you to tell me what you think about it.
> 
> ...


It sounds like a piano being pushed by clumsy removal men down a flight of stairs... Well you did ask.

Anything more 'melodic'?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Alb said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've made a four hands piano composition and I would like you to tell me what you think about it.
> 
> ...


You might be interested in this piano roll piece by Tom Johnson, from 1994... he is in pursuit of a similar idea of music and the architecture and sequence of events.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Eviticus said:


> Anything more 'melodic'?


Mwah-ha-haaaaa. Give yourself up to the dark side! -- show tunes, Andrew Lloyd Weber, or Puccini -- plenty of melodies to be found there.

So what if you've gone over to the dark side? Don't Worry - Be Happy


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

conlon nancarrow, sorabji, all these are great artists IMO. It's very interesting music to get into once in a while, shows us to not take everything so seriously. Also, cosmic ray gun at 0:55 in the Tom Johnson piece. Very cool stuff. As to your piece, I'd say keep trying this type of thing, it's not bad but it's not great.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Alb said:


> I've made a four hands piano composition and I would like you to tell me what you think about it.
> It's here :
> 
> 
> ...


I'm grateful for something fresh as opposed to the under-achievement which is often posted here. I don't have a problem with the repetition at the beginning but it needs to resolve into something more substantial (think Stockhausen's_ Klavierstueck IX_). It also needs to be much longer. This sounds like a draft of the beginning of a much more substantial work. As it is, it's unsatisfying because it it just ends as something interesting seems to be developing. If you decide to write more, do plan it out before you start writing - long term structure is key to success.

But an excellent start.


----------

